# Firefox Videoplayer Bild springt immer nach hinten



## Gast170816 (10. Juni 2016)

Seit geraumer Zeit springt in Firefox bei jedem Videoplayer (egal ob youtube oder andere Webseiten) das Bild immer nach hinten (also es läuft vorwärts ab, hat aber immer kurze Bildsprünge rückwärts).

Und jetzt ist auch noch auf einmal der Ton versetzt und auch bei mehreren Videos, also scheints auch am Browser an sich zu liegen und nicht am jeweiligen Video.

Das nervt ganz schön. 
Was kann ich da machen? Codecs installieren, naja, eigentlich ging es doch jahrelang auch so...immer mal ein Browserupdate oder mal Flashupdate und gut war.


----------



## SpiceLab (10. Juni 2016)

Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Was kann ich da machen?


Vielleicht einfach mal den Browsercache leeren (und evtl. Cookies löschen).


----------



## goto; (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo Fantasmo,

der Fehler tritt ausschließlich im FireFox auf? Wie sieht es bei anderen Auflösungen aus (4k, 1080p, 280p) ?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gast170816 (10. Juni 2016)

Browserverlauf und Cookies sind gelöscht. Ist immernoch unverändert (auch bei diversen verschiedenen Auflösungen).
Sowas kenn ich wenn man irgendwie ein Video mit der falschen Einzelbildfolge rendert oder sowas, aber alle Internetvideos vom Browser her das ist ja schon komisch.


----------



## SpiceLab (10. Juni 2016)

Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Browserverlauf und Cookies sind gelöscht. Ist immernoch unverändert (auch bei diversen verschiedenen Auflösungen).
> Sowas kenn ich wenn man irgendwie ein Video mit der falschen Einzelbildfolge rendert oder sowas, aber alle Internetvideos vom Browser her das ist ja schon komisch.


Wie verhält es sich in den anderen Browser?

Ist der Grafikkartentreiber aktuell?


----------



## Gast170816 (13. Juni 2016)

In anderen Browsern funktionierts problemlos. Grafiktreiber weiß nicht, ist ein etwas älterer Lenovo Laptop ich such mal nach Updates, aber ich denke das ist echt was in Firefox.


----------



## sheel (13. Juni 2016)

Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> oder mal Flashupdate


a) Eine aktuelle Firefoxversion verwenden (egal ob ESR oder nicht)
b) Flash deinstallieren
c) Nachschauen ob es wieder geht

...

Als ich noch Flash hatte gabs auch regelmäßig Probleme mit Youtube etc., einfach weil Flash so grauenhaft schlecht programmiert ist. Da sich die Qualität nicht nur auf die Bedienbarkeit, sondern auch auf die Sicherheit auswirkt (immer wieder Spitzenpositionen bei der Anzahl der gefundenen Sicherheitsprobleme pro Jahr), und moderne Browser und Youtube HTML5-Videos voll unterstützen, gehört es weg.


----------



## SpiceLab (13. Juni 2016)

Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> In anderen Browsern funktionierts problemlos. Grafiktreiber weiß nicht, ist ein etwas älterer Lenovo Laptop ich such mal nach Updates, aber ich denke das ist echt was in Firefox.


Wenn's in den anderen Browser rund läuft, kann die Grafikkarte als mögliche Ursache ausgeschlossen werden. 

Von daher, die genannten Ratschläge von @sheel befolgen


----------



## Gast170816 (15. Juni 2016)

Ok, da muss ich mich mal ranmachen und das doch neu installieren...Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## PC Freak (1. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte auch mal ähnliche Probleme als ich Firefox noch genutzt habe. Lag damals an irgendeine Erweiterung.


----------

